# Mild Hydrocephalus



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Our baby, Lulu, has been diagnosed with mild hydrocephalus. She is 9 months old. She's always had a few little issues that we thought were just personality quirks. For example, some very slight balance problems, she's always been very laid-back, and she always wants to lay back in my arms like a baby and look at everything upside down. Very gradually her walking has gotten much worse to the point that she can't play with our other puppy, Scooter. She can't keep up with him, her legs will buckle underneath her when she tries to run and play, and also it seems like he can sense something's not right with her and he picks on her. She can hold her own with him for maybe 5 minutes and then she gives up and he chews on her. Of course, we don't allow that.

When we were driving Lulu home from the breeder, I noticed that her neck felt strange--it bulged out slightly. I didn't think much of it at the time. Then when her walking started getting worse, I started connecting the dots--all of her "quirks" were actually symptoms-- and took her to the vet. The vet thinks she might outgrow this. I hope she does. For now she will be on and off prednisone for the next 3-6 months. I know the risks of long-term steroid use. The vet says it's the lesser of two evils in Lulu's case.

Our breeder has assured me that she will give me another puppy whenever I want one. She has been great. Have any of you had experience with hydrocephalus? Lulu doesn't have fluid on her brain, it's on her spine, causing paralysis in her legs. It's so sad seeing her stumble around and unable to play. 
Jane


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so sorry that Lulu is going through this. I don't have any experience with this and can only hope that someone here can offer some help. I pray that the steroids will relieve the symptoms and that she will be able to act like a puppy should. Prayers and hugs to you and Lulu. Please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry Lulu is having problems  How sad. Sounds like she came from an unethical backyard breeder. The only case of hydrocephalus I've known was a rescue from a horrible pet store in southern California--a Corgi. He suffered from fluid on the brain and died from it  I really hope Lulu has a better prognosis.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I am near tears reading this. Envisioning her not being able to play when she wants to is so sad. But I know you will take care of her, be there for her and take care of her. God put her in your hands so love her and keep her safe. Love to you all!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry. What age did you get her from a breeder? Didn't she notice anything or say anything? Doesn't sound like what an ethical breeder would do but more like a BYB or puppy mill agent. Have you taken her to a neurologist? Also I remember reading about some little wheeled scooters for dogs and some are designed for little ones like ours. Maybe that will help her get around better and not be picked on.


----------



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

I just want to clarify something. Lulu came from one of the best breeders in the country. She didn't have the classic signs of hydrocephalus--large head, bulging eyes, etc. Her symptoms were very, very subtle. Neither the breeder's vet, nor my vet noticed anything wrong. She was 17 weeks old when I brought her home. So...no backyard breeder or unethical breeder. She said this hasn't happened before and I have no reason to doubt her. She feels horrible about what we're going through and has offered us another puppy when we're ready for one.
My vet isn't so sure this is a congenital defect, from Lulu's X-rays, it looks as though she may have had a neck injury, which could have happened during birth or during play with her litter mates. 
On a happy note, Lulu's walking much better this morning! My husband and I have said many times that we feel blessed to have this little angel, no matter how this turns out. 
Jane


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Lulu 

My Gus has a thought to be birth injury which caused his left shoulder muscles to form thinner and weaker. So it does happen. I'm so sorry 

Did you take her to a neurologist? I'd do that if you haven't already.

I'm glad she is showing some improvement.... 

I'll pray for little Lulu


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am sorry to hear this, you must be heart-broken. Hopefully a neurologist can find a solution - perhaps a draining tube to relieve the pressure. It might be able to be controlled medically. Hopefully removing pressure from the spinal nerves will let her walk better.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Wishing you all the luck in the land! Poor little one, but she seems not to be giving up!!! and she has the fight in her and that is good! Keep us updated!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I am so sorry for little Lulu. You must be so worried. I will be praying for her to feel better.Thank goodness it is a mild case but I am sure it is still very scary. Prenisone really can work wonders. I know it is not good for long term use, but thank goodness it seems to be helping. My Molly had a spinal disc rupture, which would cause paralysis in her back legs, and was on and off prednisone for years. It really helped, and thank goodness she did not have any side effects. We did give her milk thistle to help protect her liver. (Prescribed by a holistic vet).
Have you been able to take Lulu to see a neurologist? This is such a serious condition, and I bet a neurologist would be more aware of the most advanced techniques to help her. We have a wonderful neurologist here in Boston at Angell Animal Center, Dr. Allen Sisson. I know he does phone consultations if you don't have a specialist nearaby.
Lots of love to little Lulu!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have absolutely no experience with this so I really have no advice to offer. I just wanted to let you know how sorry I am. I do know that this is by no means a sign of a bad breeder and I hope the well meaning folks here have not offended you. We're all really a great group of people who are passionate about not only our own babies, but every Maltese baby. 

Not knowing much about this disease, but knowing there are 2 types (not necessarily genetic) and keeping inflammation down is what you are trying to do, I'm just wondering if perhaps to help manage this disease, there is something that can be done holistically in conjunction with traditional treatments? It may be a silly question but it never hurts to ask the specialist. Many specialists are recognizing the benefits of things like acupuncture in conjunction with their prescribed protocol.

Anyway...I just wanted you to know we're all here with you while you try to figure out the best course for your precious one. Sometimes it helps to know you have others to 'talk to'.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Jane, this is just heartbreaking but it sounds like there's a chance Lulu will grow out of it. I would guess a neurologist could better determine that. I will pray for little Lulu that she will indeed outgrow this and if not, that it can be well managed.


----------



## dcm (Aug 31, 2012)

This is my first post. I've been reading this site for some time, and recently signed up.

I must ask.....why is it, everytime a pup/dog has a health issue, many (too many, imo) assume the dog had to have come from a bad, unethical, low, byb/mill/etc.??

Ethical / show breeders are not exempt from having health issues in any way. Breeders are dealing with animals. As a wise old vet once told me.....when breeding animals of any type, "sh__ happens" no matter how careful you are. 

Please don't take this the wrong way. I already know about byb's, mills, etc. but I also know that what is considered a *high end* breeder can and does also encounter health issues. jmo.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am wondering if a shunt could be installed to drain the fluid into her stomach? Last year I had a student with hydrocephalus of the brain, and she had a shunt which drained the fluid from her brain down her neck to her stomach.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I will say a prayer for little Lulu. Is your vet giving her a little something for her tummy. The pred can be tough on the tummy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

ckanen2n said:


> I am wondering if a shunt could be installed to drain the fluid into her stomach? Last year I had a student with hydrocephalus of the brain, and she had a shunt which drained the fluid from her brain down her neck to her stomach.


My niece was born w/severe spinal bifidia & had this type of shunt also---but it has to be changed out w/growth, etc. so just keep that in mind if your vet thinks this is an option.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this about Lulu, I don't have any advice either but I hope you can find some answers to help her and please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jane, were there siblings in the litter or was she a singleton?

I just found an interesting article on fluid on the spine:
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/dog/health/nerv/Syringomyelia.php

I also just re-read your posting & noted that in your 2nd post that she does have litter-mates---and are they all okay?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Dear Jane, 


I wanted to apologize for making the assumption that your baby's condition was the result of being purchased from a BYB. When you said you noticed her neck not being normal from the start, I thought in my mind that any good breeder would have noticed that too. But I should have known, since I purchased a Malt puppy from one of the top breeders in the country who had temperament problems, that problems can occur in any dog, no matter how they are bred. 

Hugs to you and Lulu,


----------



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks so much, everyone, for your prayers and concern. It's good to have someone (besides my husband) to talk to about Lulu. Only other Maltese owners understand how special these babies are--and they are just like babies. Some of my family and friends think I'm a little coo-coo over these puppies. I'm sure you can relate...LOL! To answer the question about Lulu's litter mates, she does have them and they are all fine. Lulu was the runt. Regarding a neurologist, my husband and I have decided to give the prednisone a little while to see what it does and if she doesn't seem to improve or her condition gets worse, we'll take her to a neurologist. Thanks again, everybody! So nice to not feel so alone.
Jane


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I highly, highly encourage you to get a consultation with a neurologist and an MRI. MILD hydrocephalus should not cause a dog to be that symptomatic. I would be very concerned about things like Chiari malformations or AA Subluxation. Please realize that there are conditions which could be masked by the prednisone which may have potentially fatal ends. Band-aiding this may not be the answer. You need to get your dog a proper diagnosis. If this is not within your finances please talk to your breeder about a refund to go to the medical costs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Jane, I have little to offer but a hug. Please accept that and know that on SM you are never alone. We love, laugh and cry as a family unit. Your baby is very lucky to have yall to protect and care for her. I would recommend listing to the wisdom of "jmm" above ~ as she is an excellent resource of knowledge for you. Lifting up a prayer.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jane, if you didn't read the article I posted, please consider it---it goes along w/JMM's suggestions & I found it very informative.
Wishing your baby only the best.


----------

